# Sick Baby- Happy Ending



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a three day old doeling. This morning when I went out to feed the babies she did not come out to greet me. When I got her out she seemed lethargic. She ate 5 oz of her milk. I brought her inside as I thought she might have got a little cold. When I set her in the box she had a seizure. Her head was back, eyes and mouth twitching, and swallowing. I held her through that. I have never had anything like this with a baby goat. She was fine yesterday, drank her milk and playing with the other babies. All the other babies are fine. My mom said that if she had contracted an infection at birth right now would be about when it would show up so we gave her a shot of Pen. just in case. It seemed very similar to when my puppies had Hypoglycemia so we gave her a little corn syrup.

Right now she is laying down. She is unresponsive to movement, just staring. Her breathing is about 45-50 BPM.

Does any one have any ideas of what this might be? What I can do for her? Thanks.

Jacquelynn


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby*

Not to sure but I think with some of those symtoms I would give her some fortified B complex. What is her temp? Fort B complex wont hurt them and it just might help. Hope she inmproves. Kathy


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

She was standing up looking around, appeared to be doing a little better, when she had another seizure. Just saw your post, I have not given any B complex, will do. Her temp is 102.4. She is in my lap right now.

Jacquelynn


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby*



> When I got her out she seemed lethargic


How about adding a pinch of baking soda to a small amount of milk. I don't know, but possible FKS?
Kaye


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

As I was sitting here with her I have noticed her breathing is kind of rattly. Hardly noticable but there. Could it be pneamonia?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby*

With a temp of 102, it's not a bacteria or virus. Most virus/bacteria have an incubation time of 5-7 days with 7-10 being more common. Aspiration, possible. Could be some saliva from the siezure. 
Try the baking soda. If it's not FKS...then it sure won't hurt. Just a little, not spoonfuls.
Kaye


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

Thanks Kaye. I gave her a pinch of Baking Soda. Crossing my fingers that I can help her.

Jacquelynn


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

I obviously don't know much of anything here, but the seizures bit made me wonder... is this a Nubian? Have you tested for G6S in your herd? It might be kind of early for that, but maybe not?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby*

yep put pince of BS in her bottles also I would give a BoSe shot and Thiamin if you have it, if not then fortified B Complex


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

We had a lot of FKS last year. Does her stomach sound sloshy?? If it does, it's a good chance she has FKS. FKS is a metabolic acidosis. Take her off milk. Give her gatorade, baking soda, and a smidge of dawn dishwashing soap. Keep her off her milk for 24 hours and then try again. Good luck!


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

Thanks for all the help. Still working with her. I have given her Thiamin. We do not have any BoSe, (I know, I should, but I didn't know that until I got on the forum here about 2 wks ago. Now I wish I would have gotten it then). She has had a pinch or two of Baking soda and I got her to drink an oz of electrolytes.
As far as sounding sloshy, she doesn't sound like she has anything in her stomach. She hasn't pooped or peed since this morning either.
She has had two more seizures so far. She's been up walking in between seizures. This last time she kept stretching when she was up. Both flattening her back out and arching it up.
I keep praying that she'll make it through.
Thanks again!
Jacquelynn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby*

OK forget electrolytes she needs milk milk milk. give her an enema the baby supositories or baby enema's are great but in a pinch just use some warm soapy water and make sure she poops I use a 3 cc syringe and usually one will do but sometimes takes a couple. If she isn't pooping she won't eat. Did she get all the colostrum she needed and poo out the merconium?


----------



## SheriM (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Sick Baby*

Has she pooped at all? Have you ever seen her poop? I had a doe kid a couple of years ago with no connection between the large intestine and the rectum (sorry, can't remember the term for this) but if that's the case, there's not much anyone can do.


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

Yes, she did get plenty of cholostrum, pooped the merconium. She is three days old and has pooped alot She was in a box in the living room the first day and a half so I know we're good there. I will give her milk nd an enema!

Jacquelynn


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby*

I do hope she is better ...it sounds like she might be in some pain and maybe a little banamine will help settle her tummy...just a thought...it did help mine.


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

Thanks for all the replies. I gave her an enema last night and started her on milk. She is now pooing and peeing regularly. I also got BoSe and gave that to her this morning. Still touch and go right now.

Jacquelynn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby*

have you checked her navel good?? no swelling or redness? 
don't forget the BS in the bottle. Hope she improves for you.


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

She is much better today  Yes, I checked her navel, no redness or swelling at all. Looks normal. How long should I keep putting a pinch or so of BS in her bottle?
She jumped out of her box today so we had to get her a taller one. She is finally sucking again without having to shove the bottle in her mouth. She's taking it all by herself.
I want to thank you all so much. You've been great!

Jacquelynn


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

Good to hear she better. Sending goat hugs. Tammy


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

Glad to hear she's doing better!! Good job Jacquelynn!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby*

I put a pinch in every bottle


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

Oh that is wonderful news, good job!


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby*

You can give her the pinch of baking soda in every bottle until she is weaned if you like. Many folks just do it routinely. We generally have a pinch in each bottle until 2-3 weeks old, and then once a day for the next 2 weeks. Seems to head off any potential trouble.... Same reason folks give a pinch of probiotic powder or dab of probios daily. Some folks even make yougurt from their pastuerized milk and add that to the bottles for the probiotics/enzymes.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby*

but probiotic tho good would help if it is FKS there is an article in Goat 101 on FKS I believe


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby*

How's she doing??


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

I have to ask this what is FKS?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

Floppy Kid Syndrome

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,615.0.html

Sue describes it well in this article. Tammy


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby*

I'll start putting a little Baking soda in their bottles. Shes doing great. She is outside on the porch running around right now. She is not happy that we won't give her as much milk as she wants  She looks so funny because she has a little white "beard" of white on her chin and spots down her nose. We will be putting backout in the baby pen tommorrow. Again, thanks so much for all the help!

Jacquelynn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby*

So glad she is doing well now. Good Job!!


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby- Update*

Okay, guess I spoke too soon
Yesterday she was doing great, seemed normal, running jumpng, etc. This morning she was up and playing, asking for her bottle, then she had a seizure. She has had several since then. She doesn't seem as bad as the first day she was sick. She is still eating, I have to force the bottle in her mouth bu then she will drink the whole bottle by herself. After she recovers from a seizure she will get up and walk around. She doesn't seem as out of it as the first day. She had BoSe on Friday and finished her course of Spectramycin (sp?) last night. Any ideas?! I don't know what else to do.
Thanks!
Jacquelynn


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby- Update*

Can goats have epilepsy? I had a dog that had seizures on occasion, was out of it afterwords, but relatively ok nonetheless.


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby- Update*

Wow, you really got me. I would think that a goat can have epilepsy. I think I would give the vets at Pipestone Vet Clinic a call.

Pipestone Vet Clinic-Sheep Supplies CatalogOn-line source of competitively priced sheep supplies and sheep services including monthly newsletter and free telephone advice.

507-825-4211 www.pipevet.com

Good Luck!


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby- Update*



> Can goats have epilepsy?


Yes, but not generally at this young of age.

I showed one for several years that would have seizures...CAE neg....so that wasn't it. She lived to be 13yr.s old and had seizures occasionally until she died.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby- Update*

wonder if BVitamins would help have never had this happen to me so no help here.


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Sick Baby- Update*

aww darn... I hope she turns around again and does well for you!


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby- Update*

After spending yesterday recovering from the second day of seizures she appears fine again today. Jumping and playing, eating her bottle. I have her up at the house for close observation. Hopefully she doesn't go back into having seizures. I don't know what else to do so am just making sure she keeps eating and passing it through. She looks good. Soft, shiny hair, and growing

Jacquelynn


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Sick Baby- Update*

Just in case anyone was wondering. This story has a happy ending This doe is three weeks today and has started her Cocci prevention. She has not had any seizure problems since Feb. 2nd. when she had her second day of seizures. Don't know exactly what made her better. She had Bose and VitE and B that last day. Anyhow. Happy ending 
Jacquelynn


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad she is doing better for you.


----------



## peregrine (Dec 9, 2008)

Good! Weird she had those random seizures and nothing now, but good she seems to have outgrown them!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm glad she's doing better. Kathie


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so glad that she is doing better.
Theresa


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

Glad she's doing better.


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

That's great Jacquelynn! So glad she's doing better.


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm glad to hear she's doing better! I wonder what was causing those seizures??? At least she is better!
Cindy


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Oh happy news! Thanks for sharing.


----------

